# Puppy craziness, farts and weight



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi

I introduced myself yesterday. I have Milly who is 16 weeks old today!

Few questions...

We have noticed that Milly has a crazy hour around 6:30 pm. It's so bad she runs around in circles,in and out of rooms, banging into things etc, it's dangerous and she hurt herself 3 weeks ago by banging into the baby gate at full speed  We either give her time out in crate or hold her real still. She doesn't like being held like this and growls and tries to bite but only for about 10 seconds. She then relaxes and usually calms down and goes to sleep. 

We know this is because she's overtired but she can't seem to relax in evenings and every time we move she follows us. I can't just sit around ...tempting lol but I have a 7 year old daughter and things to do!! Will she grow out of this anytime soon? Any other suggestions? A few times she has weed in crate when we put her in for time out so I'm not too keen on crating her but sometimes if she's in a biting mood I have to! Taking her outside into her dedicated toilet den area doesn't work as she starts to dig up the grass and eats mud! 

Next question...farts...oh boy these are stinky!! She's on Orijen puppy food as this was what the breeder fed and also feeds her cocker spaniels. It's a very good food and Milly loves it so much it gets gulped down, thrown up and eaten again as kibble covered in slime!!! Vet said this is pretty normal. Any suggestions on what I can do? I think this is what contributes to the gassiness as she probably takes in a lot of air with the food!! I have noticed that when she gets a weekend treat of scrambled egg with her kibble she doesn't throw this up as much or not at all on some days. The farts are still stinky though!! We have a lot if scented candles and incense burning in house lol.

Last question is size. I have recently got in touch with Milly's brother through Instagram. He's currently 3kg heavier than Milly. I appreciate he's a boy and Milly was smallest of her litter but that is such a big difference!! Milly seems a bit bony to me but vet said she's in proportion... Is this quite normal in a litter of 9 pups?

Thanks for reading


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

So Molly's a little stinky whizzy bitey thing...... 
Welcome to the world of doodle dashing! 
Also our little fur babies have been referred to as "croc-a-poos"!!
Try looking into slow feeder bowls, we had one with Ralph as he just bolted his food.
Google them or check them out on amazon, I can recommend them.


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll check them out, thanks


----------



## sazc (Aug 17, 2014)

Oreo does this too! She has calmed down recently but she is 8months old now. It was really bad and then I discovered that the little healthy treat we were sharing daily was actually really bad for dogs and induces amongst other things, hyperactivity. So the grape eating had to stop! Oreo can be quite windy too but usually after a long walk. They sell the special bowls in pets at home. Good luck, she'll be fine


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Is she getting enough sleep time during the day? This helps with the over tiredness and over stimulation. Try to keep things calm for her. Having said that, mine are 2 and almost 1 years old and we still get the doodle dash. Clear the decks, stand back and enjoy the fun. It's like a firework going off. They get rid of the energy and then they flop and sleep. As for gassy smelly farts, change her food. Mine are raw fed and rarely fart. Ever.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly has always been very active around 7pm, but it has changed from rampaging around the lounge, growling and biting, to going and getting toys out to play. Milly will definitely grow out of it.... To an extent!

I think what you are doing now sounds pretty good 

Not sure about the gas..... I don't think Tilly has ever farted! If she has, I've certainly never smelt it. The bowls that Tracey suggested sound like a good idea for your little piggy puppy!!

How much does Milly weigh? That is a very big difference between her and her brother, but I would say that as long as she is gaining weight every week (Tilly used to put on 300g - 500g a week at that age), that's all you need to be worried about  

Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

sazc said:


> Oreo does this too! She has calmed down recently but she is 8months old now. It was really bad and then I discovered that the little healthy treat we were sharing daily was actually really bad for dogs and induces amongst other things, hyperactivity. So the grape eating had to stop! Oreo can be quite windy too but usually after a long walk. They sell the special bowls in pets at home. Good luck, she'll be fine


Grapes, raisins etc are toxic to dogs I'm glad that you are not giving them to Oreo anymore.


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Lottierachel said:


> How much does Milly weigh? That is a very big difference between her and her brother, but I would say that as long as she is gaining weight every week (Tilly used to put on 300g - 500g a week at that age), that's all you need to be worried about
> 
> Xx


She weighed 4.3 kg at weekend. Will get weighed tomorrow as going to vets. Her brother is 7.3kg!!


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Cat 53 said:


> Is she getting enough sleep time during the day? This helps with the over tiredness and over stimulation. Try to keep things calm for her. Having said that, mine are 2 and almost 1 years old and we still get the doodle dash. Clear the decks, stand back and enjoy the fun. It's like a firework going off. They get rid of the energy and then they flop and sleep. As for gassy smelly farts, change her food. Mine are raw fed and rarely fart. Ever.


I try, but sometimes I can't even move as she follows me ...saying that I have used this to my advantage and been overusing my Netflix account while she relaxes......


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

One of the best things about our wonderful dogs is they make us relax


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Milly_pup said:


> She weighed 4.3 kg at weekend. Will get weighed tomorrow as going to vets. Her brother is 7.3kg!!


Her brother is a whopper!! 

I used to weigh Tilly weekly at home - weigh myself on the scales, weigh myself holding Tilly on the scales, find the difference.

She was 6.2kg at 16 weeks, and she was quite a big pup. I wonder what they're feeding Millys brother?!


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Sleeping beside me just now....guess cleaning will have to wait......


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I stopped being house proud when I got my poos xx

My house is no longer my pride and joy. It's healthy to have cleaning off my pride list.


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

I got a slow feeder from amazon. It's great and it increased eating time to 20 minutes from 3!! No more regurgitating but the gassiness is still there. Still have half the 13 kg bag if Orijen so will wait until it's done then will consider changing food.


----------



## Laraine (Oct 7, 2014)

*Barking at night*

Hello 
We have had Charlie now for 2 weeks. Love him to bits and he is very good on the whole. However, he has started to bark at night whilst in his crate. We lay in bed thinking he must stop soon but he can go all night long! We have also heard from neighbours that he was barking on the one occasion we left him for 2 hours during the day. Any advice please greatly received. We need to sleep in order to deal with him during the day. We also need to be able to leave him during the day sometimes! HELP!!

Like Milly, Charlie also has a mad session in the evening just like you described - how strange.

Laraine


----------



## Millie123 (Oct 8, 2014)

My 6 1/2 month old pup has what we call 'the funny 5 minutes' where he just runs at full pelt, rolls over, growls and is generally completely nuts. He used to nip and pull on trousers as well which was very annoying but that has now stopped thank goodness!


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

We have all those problems with our Obi too.

Running is amusing... And it's something my house rabbits use to do too!

Smells! YUK!. Obi is on Royal Canin and the vet says that shouldn't be the cause... he's just a smelly boy!

Obi is 7.4kg and 16 weeks. Again, lots of excercise and sleep. Vet says he is just big and healthy and not a fatty boy...as a good shower demonstrates when you see his little body!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would say the Royal Canin is causing the farts


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

I did wonder... I'll see how we get on after this batch!


----------



## Robbosara (Nov 4, 2014)

*Robbosara*

Hi my little 13 week old girl Georgie does exactly the same , she gets very bitey and growls and then sometimes she runs around like mad , we have found that the growling and biting to excess is normally when she needs a sleep so we put her in her pen and she cries a bit then goes to sleep. She also follows me everywhere and tries to bite my toes when she gets over excited. Try some kong toys or we have deer horn whch the pet shop said was good and if you get a piece that's the right size for her it's great keeps her chewing for ages . Not sure if all pet shops do it but ask and make sue if you do that they give you a piece suitable for puppies. Grapes are highly toxic to dogs so please don't give her anymore, you can look online for foods that are dangerous to dogs . I also have a battle with her when putting on her harness and coat so I think we are all going through different things with our babies. But I only have to look at her face looking up at me to know it's worth it .


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Most of us have "been there done that" to almost each and every complaint listed here. Persevere with a steady, calm and affectionate hand and before too long YOU'LL be trained. The crate will be gone so everyone can sleep properly, puppy zoomy hour will be respected with a lovely doodle dash in the park or a game of what we call "snortopolis" under the covers, and your homes will be littered with every chew toy imaginable to thwart the biting. Keep the faith!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I feel your pain (double). Seriously, I didn't believe it but it does pass. It just passes as different timelines. Ruth's Nina who was a few months younger than my two mastered everything before either Lexi or Beemer did. But as they are almost two, I have noticed that they have calmed down so much more in the past few months. They still have an occasional doodle dash but not all out for an hour before crashing to sleep. The biting got infinitely better once the baby crock teeth fall out. And the gas - truthfully switching to raw (they were on orijen puppy) i think saved my life as Lexi's favorite posture when passing the nastiest farts would be sleeping cuddled up next to me with her butt in my face. 

Hang in there and remember to enjoy. I miss their puppy days but then i see them now and love them even more.


----------

